# guys im seeking some knowledge because ...



## jodog (Sep 6, 2018)

there is just too much out there ive been looking for a whole year now and i know i want a dog from a good breeder who gives a damn about the breed. i want me an APBT, ive got three producers im looking at i want my dog to run with me and i really want to dive into obedience and agility. i hate name dropping but i over think every thing so much im just going to ask, and please no put downs yes is yes no is no and the simplest of words and advice will be appreciated. im looking at Real Deal Chocolates and theRealpitbulldotcom and redwoodkennels.. i know already that real deal is not just in it for the colors just by their track record they produce nice working dogs and some nice catch dogs. so there it is , the realpitbulldotcom guy seems so knowledgeable and his dogs really do resemble the old school pics but i dont see anything about working his dogs or any sports. but again i know nothing only that i want my dog to have heart and to be MY dog.


----------



## DynamicDuo (Sep 3, 2016)

The realpitbull.com is Chico Lopez. You don’t get any better than that but you’re going to pay an arm and a leg getting the dog here. I’m not a fan of the lines in the Chocolates, but that’s just me. Redwood is decent depending on what breeding, IMO. 

Something to consider - Chico knows what he’s doing but he still matches his dogs so you’re not going to get a good pet from him. You’re going to get a dog with a high probability with very strong DA and that needs to work. Your best bet for a pet is probably the Chocolates but the best dog will by far come from Chico. 

Now this is all just my opinion so take it for what it’s worth. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DynamicDuo (Sep 3, 2016)

I also want to mention that my opinion is based purely in knowledge and conversations I’ve had not direct experience so take it for what it’s worth. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jodog (Sep 6, 2018)

DynamicDuo said:


> I also want to mention that my opinion is based purely in knowledge and conversations I've had not direct experience so take it for what it's worth.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


thank you so much, i appreciate it i found out about chico's dogs and have decided after talking with him im going to save up for me first then for a good dog from him. i had sent applications to rdc and ack and haven't heard back so im looking forward to a good dog from chico.


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

U would like to throw out a suggestion I see what your looking for. Look into Gods of the Cosmos Kennels. May not be your cup of tea or it maybe just give them a look. I'm not sure if your looking as a first time buyer or what but, just a suggestion. Also GreenLeaf Kennels is a dear friend and has been amazing to me. Again I say not sure if that's something you'd consider since I'm seeing you go for more gamebred lineage. Just some I'd recommend. They are consistently producing chocolates right now.


----------



## jodog (Sep 6, 2018)

MSK said:


> U would like to throw out a suggestion I see what your looking for. Look into Gods of the Cosmos Kennels. May not be your cup of tea or it maybe just give them a look. I'm not sure if your looking as a first time buyer or what but, just a suggestion. Also GreenLeaf Kennels is a dear friend and has been amazing to me. Again I say not sure if that's something you'd consider since I'm seeing you go for more gamebred lineage. Just some I'd recommend. They are consistently producing chocolates right now.


thank you so much i will look into them, have seen GOTC and beautiful Dogs and really i do like and appreciate the old lines the time it takes to properly select and keep it going while not sacrificing temperament but i like the dogs rdc produces and ack i saw gotc on ig and im happy i did im glad its taking a long time to find my dog he'll be around God willing a long time and im always open to suggestion because usually suggestion means reputation. so again thank you.


----------

